# Inspirational



## Headhunter (Mar 11, 2018)

There's a guy at my bjj club who's a blue belt but was born with only one arm and one leg and yet he's done so much in bjj. He did a 12 hour grapplethon for charity, he won gold in the Abu Dhabi para competition. He won silver medal at the British open last year against able bodied athletes and today he won gold in London and won by submission against an able bodied purple belt.

Thought this just needed sharing


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Mar 11, 2018)

If you have any video of him grappling, I'd love to watch and see how he has adapted the art for his body.


----------



## Headhunter (Mar 11, 2018)

Tony Dismukes said:


> If you have any video of him grappling, I'd love to watch and see how he has adapted the art for his body.


Here's one video with some grappling featured in the interview


----------



## Headhunter (Mar 11, 2018)

Tony Dismukes said:


> If you have any video of him grappling, I'd love to watch and see how he has adapted the art for his body.


Another one with some grappling, can't find any full matches though


----------



## Buka (Mar 11, 2018)

Just awesome.


----------



## Headhunter (Mar 11, 2018)

Buka said:


> Just awesome.


Absolutely. I realise I said my bjj club but its not actually my club I just trained there for a few months when I was over in jersey working but I met Stuart and rolled with a number of times he's a really nice guy and he is very good and he's damm strong. I mean I'm a white belt who's been training less than a year so he obviously has experience on me but he'd trap in side control and I just couldn't move him at all. His mount I was okay at escaping and managed to but it was still a struggle.


----------



## Danny T (Mar 11, 2018)

Inspiring!!
I have 2 in our CSW and BJJ programs who are blind. One from an accident, the other was born blind. Both are inspiring as well. The is something in the martial arts for everyone...If they want it.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Headhunter (Mar 15, 2018)

For those interested here's a radio interview he did recently 

BBC Radio Jersey - Sportscene, '...I've never let anything hold me back ...' - Stuart Penn talks about his remarkable gold medal at the Abu Dhabi Grand Slam


----------



## AngryHobbit (Mar 20, 2018)

Headhunter said:


> Here's one video with some grappling featured in the interview


Unbelievable!


----------



## AngryHobbit (Mar 20, 2018)

Headhunter said:


> There's a guy at my bjj club who's a blue belt but was born with only one arm and one leg and yet he's done so much in bjj. He did a 12 hour grapplethon for charity, he won gold in the Abu Dhabi para competition. He won silver medal at the British open last year against able bodied athletes and today he won gold in London and won by submission against an able bodied purple belt.
> 
> Thought this just needed sharing


HOW do you even survive a 12-hour grapplethon with all your limbs intact - let alone missing half of them? Wow...


----------



## PiedmontChun (Mar 22, 2018)

Danny T said:


> Inspiring!!
> I have 2 in our CSW and BJJ programs who are blind. One from an accident, the other was born blind. Both are inspiring as well. The is something in the martial arts for everyone...If they want it.
> Thanks for sharing.


I was at a Judo tournament in NC last year and saw a blind Judoka competing, but he apparently also holds some rank in BJJ and is really good on the ground. It seemed like everyone (including me) kind of stopped and paid attention to his matches out of both curiosity and amazement. It is really cool to see people have an outlet that many would have assumed was not possible, and encouraging that martial arts can make place for people that have to adapt it to some degree for them.


----------



## Tames D (Mar 22, 2018)

Some amazing people out there.


----------



## Martial D (Mar 22, 2018)

On the one hand, it's amazing that he found a way to do BJJ with one fully functional limb.

On the other, I feel like you could never really win if you drew his name in competition.

You win: your the guy that submitted the handicapped guy with one fully functional limb. Boooo hissss

You lose: you just got tapped by a  handicapped guy with one fully functional limb.

I think I'd rather just watch.


----------



## Headhunter (May 5, 2018)

Martial D said:


> On the one hand, it's amazing that he found a way to do BJJ with one fully functional limb.
> 
> On the other, I feel like you could never really win if you drew his name in competition.
> 
> ...


Know this is old but only just looked at it....but that's a rubbish attitude so what if you get tapped by him....loads of people at the club have been tapped by him because his style is so unique and he still has the skills needed. Like I said loads of people are tapped by him and no one laughs at you for it, everyone treats him like an equal. It's not a case of rolling with the disabled guy it's just rolling with another blue belt. Hey if you refuse to train with the guy that's your issue you won't get to learn. I find rolling with him a challenge because it takes away things you can attack. You can't go for a leg lock or arm bar on one side you can't control one arm. Also his knee on belly sucks because it's not a knee it's a stump and it hurts like crazy


----------



## Gerry Seymour (May 6, 2018)

Headhunter said:


> Know this is old but only just looked at it....but that's a rubbish attitude so what if you get tapped by him....loads of people at the club have been tapped by him because his style is so unique and he still has the skills needed. Like I said loads of people are tapped by him and no one laughs at you for it, everyone treats him like an equal. It's not a case of rolling with the disabled guy it's just rolling with another blue belt. Hey if you refuse to train with the guy that's your issue you won't get to learn. I find rolling with him a challenge because it takes away things you can attack. You can't go for a leg lock or arm bar on one side you can't control one arm. Also his knee on belly sucks because it's not a knee it's a stump and it hurts like crazy


And I imagine it'd only take a quick exposure to that to be willing to submit him if you have the opportunity. Finding someone is capable (whether they have a disability or not) makes competition fun.


----------



## Headhunter (May 6, 2018)

gpseymour said:


> And I imagine it'd only take a quick exposure to that to be willing to submit him if you have the opportunity. Finding someone is capable (whether they have a disability or not) makes competition fun.


Absolutely I and everyone else in the gym have no problem trying to submit him. To everyone in the gym he's not the disabled guy he's Stuart...no one goes easier on him because of his disability and he wouldn't want anyone to do so.


----------

